# Peaches & Creme smelly yarn



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

I wanted to make some dishcloths as a thank-you gift for a friend. I noticed that she had several things around a small sink area that she uses in her workshop that were pink. So I bought one P & C in a solid pink plus two of a variegated skein with pink in it, called 'Floral Bouquet'. I started on the variegated one yesterday in the car while waiting on DH to finish up what he was doing. As I was working, I thought I could some a fragrance that I didn't really like. There was nothing in the car that we'd bought recently that would smell like that so I held the yarn up to my nose - phew! It is scented! I looked at the label & sure enough right below the P & C logo it says "Scents, Parfums, Olores'. Who would think you would have to smell yarn before you buy it! Thankfully I only have 2 of these to use up. Guess I need to pay more attention to the label.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Huh, I've never heard of nor seen the "smelly yarn", thank you for informing me about this so now I will check labels more carefully before I buy


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

yes I discovered it friday at Joanns too..not fond of perfumed yarn,..


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Lots of place, especially doctors' offices, request that you not wear perfume due to allergies of other people. I would think this would apply to scented yarn, also. Thanks for the heads up. I, too, will watch, or smell, before I buy.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I had a purple one that i was making a dish scrubbie for a swap partner.
As i was making it i thought i was smelling faint lavendar, but i have none in my house?
When i was looking over the label as i rolled the leftover, i noticed rhe word "scented""
I will look closer at labels, not fond of scented fibers esp since i was going to use some for baby wash cloths


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I have seen, but not tried, the scented Peaches and Cream - do you suppose it might wash out?


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

vayankee said:


> I have seen, but not tried, the scented Peaches and Cream - do you suppose it might wash out?


I hope so! She might not have trouble with perfumes, but I do. So many of them give me a headache. Laundry soaps & dryer sheets are the worst, & that's what this yarn smells like to me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Lots of place, especially doctors' offices, request that you not wear perfume due to allergies of other people. I would think this would apply to scented yarn, also. Thanks for the heads up. I, too, will watch, or smell, before I buy.


I am one of those that can't wear or be around anything with scents (triggers my asthma). At one of our weekly knitting group a woman was knitting with this yarn and it instantly triggered an asthma attack. And yes, it did smell horrible (in my opinion). I had to leave the room...the scent was really strong.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Even though I don't have allergies I hate the penetrating smell of scented yarns, laundry detergent etc. Unfortunately my husband loves that Tide smell and insists I use it for all his laundry--whew!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I say a double thank you for the heads up. Some smells actually cause my asthma to start up. And once started it's hard to get it stopped. Why would they make scented yarn anyway? Ugh.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

there is a particular line of cotton that has the scent incorporated into the fibers, deliberately. personally, i am not so sure i'd like to have the wafting fumes about my person as i work with the yarn. but i think the idea is a neat one, just not for me.

i did get a yarn shipment one time that i had to febreeze first cuz it had a ... weird... smell that lingered even out of the cardboard box. febreeze even gets to be too heavy in fragrance at times. but i did find a good odor neutralizer, but i've forgotten what it was and where i got it...memory, first thing to go? grins, debra


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have that yarn,, but im an oddball.. i like the scents,,,they do lose there scent when washed tho  All it takes is a few washings and the scent is gone


----------



## bubblefishie (Jan 23, 2013)

I used that yarn for a dress for my little niece because it was the right color. The fragrance comes out as you work with it. After I finished, it was a lot less smelly. It smells like lavender essential oil which is supposed to be relaxing. I did like the smell, but I don't have allergies.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I had some of that yarn . the one i had i did not like the smell at all. the lavender my have been better


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I received lavender scented cotton yarn in a swap and I loved it. I didn't know it was scented until I started knitting with it. I don't have any allergies.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about that yarn. I make a lot of washcloths for my grandsons, and would not want anything with a scent in it. I'd have a very hard time with it, since I have asthma, and wouldn't want to work with it.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

OK. I can go back to bed now. I've already heard everything. 

Sorry. That is just bananas.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's hope its a passing fad...and quickly!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the scented yarn.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

sandyP said:


> I like the scented yarn.


Is there a specific use for it, or is it just an added sensory element to knitting?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

It sometimes seems as though sent is added to everything these days. There are even plug-in room scenters ... WHY?


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought the lavender scented cotton because it was lavender scented. I love the smell of it while knitting up a kitchen towel and will make more.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I avoid scents of all kinds -- sure glad to know to watch out for this yarn. I think it might be nice to have lavender scented cloths for those who like that, but can't imagine having to smell it the whole knitting time.


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

I've received older yarns from friends, that smelled like they'd been stored in scented areas. I was once told the smell was from dryer sheets, but this was much stronger than that. It washed out of the cotton yarns ok (I used Dr. Bronner's liquid castile soap, and washed them before knitting with them), but it still lingers in some of the wools. It's chokingly unpleasant to me, and makes me think of insecticides, so won't use them for children. Not sure what I will use them for. I even make my own laundry detergent, to avoid scented soaps. Some scents can be endocrine disrupters...dangerously unhealthy for you.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

A friend bought me some back from Joanne's,can't say I like it.!!!!


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

They have had the scented ones for years, I love the lime and fruit scents. The scents do go away after a wash. Sometimes they are very faint after sitting in your stash for a while!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Lots of place, especially doctors' offices, request that you not wear perfume due to allergies of other people. I would think this would apply to scented yarn, also. Thanks for the heads up. I, too, will watch, or smell, before I buy.


I noticed that one Allergist's office had taken the time to post an announcement asking patients and visitors not to wear fragrance, but had neglected to remove the perfume sample inserts from its supply of magazines. An odor of perfume (mixed scents = even worse) filled the office. Very unpleasant!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I never took notice of the smell in it. But I have sinitus and I can't smell very good. I get my husband tosmell it for me. tweeter


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Brianna9301 said:


> Huh, I've never heard of nor seen the "smelly yarn", thank you for informing me about this so now I will check labels more carefully before I buy


Ditto


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

It is not just peaches&cream yarn!
I've purchased other brands - and then found out that I'd bought scented yarn- 
as a voice of experience: keep the yarn separate from your other skeins so the scent does not spread!
~since then, I've been more alert when yarn shopping and am reading labels - just like in the grocery store! 
many yarns are made overseas - I avoid any made in China [especially when knitting for a baby] The RedHeart Ruffled yarns are made there, and that is one of my exceptions, since it's going to be knit for an adult. Turkey has produced yarn, for many years. Not a lot of the yarn we purchase is made in U.S. any longer. Always try to buy *USA* - but it can be difficult at times!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Yuk! I don't know why they would permeate yarn with scents. Seems to me if you wanted to perfume your project, you'd use a scent that appealed to you, not a manufacturer of yarn. 
With all the sensitivities people have, scenting the yarn will limit the market.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This reminds me of the time I took my little 6 year old friend with me yarn shopping at Joann's. She picked up a skein of this yarn and smelled it. I didn't think much of it because kids do funny things. When she said Oooooh that smells like berries, I thought she was being silly. Sure enough, smelled like berries and the yarn was pink.

Never heard of it before and don't have any interest in knitting with smelly yarn of ANY sort!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Robin Redhead said:


> Yuk! I don't know why they would permeate yarn with scents. Seems to me if you wanted to perfume your project, you'd use a scent that appealed to you, not a manufacturer of yarn.
> With all the sensitivities people have, scenting the yarn will limit the market.


Love your avatar!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have not noticed that they started scenting them- something to watch out for.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

When Joann's had them at 1 $ each a while back I picked up about 50 and found out later while sorting them, there were several "scented" ones. Have to say they're a bit weird to me most don't smell at all of what they're supposed to for sure.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Afoster, thanks! So nice of you to say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought some by mistake - didn't like it - too limiting. The label had a pattern for some kind of "spa container" - cup for spa stuff, whatever that is. Girly, good-smelling stuff, I'd say. That's not what I knit, but it could be nice for some.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am like most of you in that the smells get to me. I get a headache or upset stomach. I would not be able to complete a project not to mention just getting started. I am avoiding the smelly yarns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

candylanecabin said:


> vayankee said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen, but not tried, the scented Peaches and Cream - do you suppose it might wash out?
> ...


I suffer with this too... and at my job they use air freshners all the time, I have a headache daily.. I don't think the scented yarn will be around much longer... seems like Vanna Whites yarn was scented for a little while, at least she had a scented variety out there and it quickly went to the clearnce bin...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Ohhhh thank you all for mentioning this. This is a first for me. I would not like to smell the garment I were making. I will be careful next time I buy yarn. Hummm might smell the skeins before and look strange to people... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kathy47 (Feb 16, 2013)

I often wondered what these yarns smelled like. I can just see your face when you smelled the odor coming from somewhere and realized it was your yarn. Excuse my humor but as I mentioned before the look on your face had to be priceless! :lol:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

A coworker asked me to finish a towashie for her with this stuff. I could not do it as it affected my allergies.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

candylanecabin-I did the same thing.Bought a skein at Walmart because it was pretty.Then I saw the label,Scents.I can not smell anything.Maybe it's my nose,lol.Guess I will make a dishcloth.I may be able to smell it once I start working with it.I,too,am sensitive to scented things.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently read (probably in one of my knitting magazines) about scented yarns but didn't realize they were out yet. With my asthma it is not a good thing for me!!! Also, I use Lily Sugar'n Cream Cotton yarn to make Baby Burp Cloths and wouldn't want to have the yarn scented as the baby's face is right up against the cloth and I don't think a scent literally in the kid's face is a good thing!!!


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks for letting me know...i totally dislike scented anything!!!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I make things for Newborns in Need, alot for the Neo Units, and I will have to keep an ey out for that yarn, Cannot use anything to affect those babies.....


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I bought some too quite some time ago. I do not like it either. I did send an email to the company and they said it does eventually wash out. I will use what I have, but will not buy more.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

All I can say is Ewwww! I may have to skip the yarn stores if they start to smell like a perfume store.


----------



## tigger2curly (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow..I will have to go through all of mine as well now.
I have the worse allergies..I have to smell everything before I buy it..soaps..shampoo's..I can't have flowers (but one kind Carnations).
Even when we go out..to eat..concerts etc..because of ALL the different kinds of perfumes people wear. It seems they also wear the whole bottle too.
I will be so upset if mine are scented.
HUGE thanks for the heads up.


----------



## glwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

I also purchased some the Peaches & Creme floral scented yarn for dishcloths. If you wash with laundry detergent and lay flat to air dry, the smell goes away. You are right it is a smell and not a scent.


----------



## Kristi (Mar 1, 2012)

candylanecabin said:


> I wanted to make some dishcloths as a thank-you gift for a friend. I noticed that she had several things around a small sink area that she uses in her workshop that were pink. So I bought one P & C in a solid pink plus two of a variegated skein with pink in it, called 'Floral Bouquet'. I started on the variegated one yesterday in the car while waiting on DH to finish up what he was doing. As I was working, I thought I could some a fragrance that I didn't really like. There was nothing in the car that we'd bought recently that would smell like that so I held the yarn up to my nose - phew! It is scented! I looked at the label & sure enough right below the P & C logo it says "Scents, Parfums, Olores'. Who would think you would have to smell yarn before you buy it! Thankfully I only have 2 of these to use up. Guess I need to pay more attention to the label.


I had a similar experience with a ball of white. I kept smelling a strong perfume that I don't wear. I thought my kids must have gotten into something and spilled it. I got up and went sniffing around, couldn't find anything so I sat back down to knit. Soon my nose was stuffed, my throat was sore and I developed a headache. All the while, this strong sent was getting worse. I finally smelled the yarn and sure enough! Then is when I noticed the label saying "perfumed". Who knew! I hate the smell and it makes me ill. I wish they wouldn't scent the yarn or would at least make it more obvious on the label so unsuspecting people don't get caught buying it if they don't want it. I bought a bunch because it was the only white in this brand and kind. Now I guess I will add smelling the yarn to the touching and squeezing before buying!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any allergies, though my husband is asthmatic. I have several balls of that yarn in various colors and apparently various scents. I do not have a problem using it, though the scent is a little too floral-y for my preference. It didn't bother my husband at all. It's my understanding that different colors have different scents, but I have found that after the yarns cohabit in the same space, the scents blend and it's hard to tell what each yarn is supposed to smell like.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I, too, have allergies and have had to leave church because of perfume. I bought Sugar and Cream cotton in a lavender to make dishclothes for a friend and the only way I can work with it is to sit outside in a breeze! Now I watch the labels more carefully.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

My husband likes that Tide smell too! I can't stand it.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

I have MCS (multiple chemical sensitivity) 
Here is a link to a wonderful website that helps to educate people about fragrances: 
http://nofragrance.org

I had an unfortunate experience with some knitted socks that a friend gave me.
When I got home and tried them on the smell almost made me throw up.
I took them off and for 2 weeks tried to get the smell out.
I soaked them in vinegar for days
I put them outside in the sun to air out
I washed them several times
I even put them in a ziplock bag with a branch of rosemary for 2 days!
In the end I had to return them and my friend said that they hadn't even been washed. Apparently she must have put them in the drawer with the rest of her washed socks because the smell of them was the same as the sweater she was wearing. I really like this friend, and get together at her house for our weekly knitting night... sometimes I cannot even sit near her.
thanks for listening... 
~Karen


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

There is another yarn that has a peculiar scent. Has anyone tried Bernat's Pipsqueak yarn? There is a chemical smell to some of the varigated versions that does not wash out. I contacted Bernat and they suggested Fabreze or baking soda. Since the yarn is targeted to babies, Fabreze was not an option in my opinion. I just finished a blanket using solid versions of the yarn - the chemical smell isn't as bad - and I'm going to try putting it in a sealed container with some baking soda. I wonder if this would work for the P & C as well.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

There are 3 or 4 scented yarns in that line. I used the lavender for a thank you gift. The person loved it, but I could hardly stand using it and I love lavender. I was told it will wash out in time. I didn't keep any for myself so I don't know whether it will wash out in time or not.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I used unscented laundry soap, dryer pads, bath bar soap..all unscented..son has allergy to perfumes. The only thing that is scented is my dishsoap in the kitchen and my lysol cleaner for the bathroom and kitchen floor (which I rinse with water) No air fresheners or scented candles except for natural beeswax candles which smell like honey. 


June


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

same thing happened to me. Good thing I didn't like the smell...it came out after a few washings


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

candylanecabin said:


> I wanted to make some dishcloths as a thank-you gift for a friend. I noticed that she had several things around a small sink area that she uses in her workshop that were pink. So I bought one P & C in a solid pink plus two of a variegated skein with pink in it, called 'Floral Bouquet'. I started on the variegated one yesterday in the car while waiting on DH to finish up what he was doing. As I was working, I thought I could some a fragrance that I didn't really like. There was nothing in the car that we'd bought recently that would smell like that so I held the yarn up to my nose - phew! It is scented! I looked at the label & sure enough right below the P & C logo it says "Scents, Parfums, Olores'. Who would think you would have to smell yarn before you buy it! Thankfully I only have 2 of these to use up. Guess I need to pay more attention to the label.


UGH!! Now that we better understand what triggers allergies and asthma attacks, I can't believe that perfume would be impregnated into a yarn!! In addition, perfume is a very personal choice, and not everyone likes/enjoys/can tolerate every scent/perfume. Thanks for the alert!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a scented one by mistake and kept it in the bag with my unscented ones. It took me awhile to figure out where the strong "soap smell" was coming from. Yuck!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I was just thinking, with all the people allergic to wool and dyes, Why would they put a sent in yarn! Who came up with that bright idea?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Some one needs to tell the yarn makers marketing department to join KP and just read our commits!


----------



## kathyfabre (Apr 12, 2012)

sooo glad you posted this. i just bought several different colors of the p&c yarn and now will have to check it our. a lot of fragrances give me a headache. don't like smelly things and that includes people. lol


----------



## Margerita (Dec 28, 2011)

do you use ordinary 100% cotton yarn like P&
c for scrubbies? Does that not just make the usual dishcloth/wash cloth? I am looking for a yarn that has a fibre that would slightly scratch clean dishes.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I once had to go to my HR department to complain after months of a woman wearing heavy perfume (I had to leave work several times due to asthma). I begged and pleaded with her not to wear it. She informed me she had a right. They did nothing, so being as desperate as I was, I informed her and my HR we had a war on terrorist, and chemical warfare. I had informed her of my allergies and and said she was responsible for premeditated chemical warfare. I also informed her that by continuing to wear chemicals that are harmful to me knowing I would be exposed it was premeditated. She did stop wearing perfumes, but it was sad as I had no hate for her I just wanted to breath. I am sure she just thought I was being hateful.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

It's so needless to scent yarns, if we want scented yarns we can do it ourselves.

I rail against cheese 'with bits' - fruit, pepper etc. We're perfectly capable of making our own additions.


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoever thought up this idea has far too much time on his/her hands. We can always scent things, if we want to, but far too many people have problems with scents, and scents are not welcome everywhere. This is just one more reason I will not use P&C yarn. I also find it harsh to work with. I far prefer Cotton Ease or I Love This Cotton.


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Try putting the yarn in a zip plastic bag and into your freezer for about a week. It may work as this sometimes takes out musty smells.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never heard of such a thing! I will be on the lookout for the same in the future! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar and Cream and Bernat Handicrafters Cotton yarns also come in scented versions. You have to check the labels on these closely. Sometimes the name of the color has words that give a clue such as Roses or Aloe or Lemon Lime.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe it is supposed to wash out after 5-6 washes -not totally sure, but I think that was what it said in the Herrschnerrs catalogue where they have it for sale.
I have not used it though. 
Don't think I would like 'smelly' yar and really cannot see the point to it.


vayankee said:


> I have seen, but not tried, the scented Peaches and Cream - do you suppose it might wash out?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the warning. I have to buy everything un-scented. Most all scents give me a violent headache. Ones that never pay any attention to things scented may have on things that each have a different scent. What a mixture. UGH!!


----------



## tigger2curly (Dec 17, 2012)

I am making a baby blankey with that type of yarn.
I did notice a smell to it.
Hope it washes out, but I will let the mother do that, she may use a different type soap then I do.

I have been having lot more headaches lately, so I wonder if it has to do with these orders in the yarn.

I would hate to have to stop knitting due to the scents.
Wow..wonder why in the world they would do this to the yarn.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I also picked up two skeins of it not realizing it was scented. I tried knitting with it and did not like the smell. I was allergic to it and gave it away.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen this scented yarn in the mail order catalogs like Annie's Attic, Herrshners and Mary Maxim. I thought it was a crazy idea. I have never seen this yarn in person, so don't know how strong the smell is. It is not one that I would buy. I will stick to the regular skeins without the scent. This one probably won't be around long with all the negative comments I am reading from you KPers.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> I once had to go to my HR department to complain after months of a woman wearing heavy perfume (I had to leave work several times due to asthma). I begged and pleaded with her not to wear it. She informed me she had a right. They did nothing, so being as desperate as I was, I informed her and my HR we had a war on terrorist, and chemical warfare. I had informed her of my allergies and and said she was responsible for premeditated chemical warfare. I also informed her that by continuing to wear chemicals that are harmful to me knowing I would be exposed it was premeditated. She did stop wearing perfumes, but it was sad as I had no hate for her I just wanted to breath. I am sure she just thought I was being hateful.


What a terribly inconsiderate person your co-worker was. I used to wear perfume all the time. I only sprayed on a little, so it was never a heavy fragrance and no one ever complained. Then in one of our many office reorganizations, I had to share an office with another co-worker for a few months and our desks were almost side by side. One day she asked if I would quit wearing perfume as it was bothering her and that she had allergies. That was all it took. I never wore perfume to work again. I think your co-worker was very inconsiderate not to honor your simple request without all the trouble you had to go through to get her to quit wearing it.


----------



## tigger2curly (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay I just looked through some, not all my yarns.
I noticed that the brand name Sugar N Creme, doesnt seem to have a smell/scent but the name brand with Peaches in the name.."some" do have a scent to them...grrr.
It even states it on the label. Didnt notice it though until this heads up forum.

It is nice to know that I am not the only one in this world that has scent allergies too.
I mostly miss not having flowers.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Margerita said:


> do you use ordinary 100% cotton yarn like P&
> c for scrubbies? Does that not just make the usual dishcloth/wash cloth? I am looking for a yarn that has a fibre that would slightly scratch clean dishes.


I use Red Heart Super Saver or Classic yarn to make scrubbies. I have a pattern for knitting the spiral ones and they make up so nice. They are great for doing dishes and it and scrubbing. I prefer them to the net scrubbies.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I quite enjoyed working with that yarn and as far as I know is the only scented one. Scent washes out after a couple of washes but I thought it was quite a nice idea for a gift.


----------



## Onecricket (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been wanting to try the scented yarn. I think it would be especially nice for a dishcloth or washcloth.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought some on clearance that was citrus smelling. It is actually quite nice in the kitchen as a dish cloth. The smell lasts quite awhileand is great with the citrusy colors of the yarn.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have worked with Peaches 'n Creme on many washclothes, but none of the yarn has come with an odor. May be we have the "old" batches, don't know. I smelled the yarn I have waiting to be knitted, and it has no odor. We live in the boonies and maybe we get the remnants?


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

The lavender yarn is nice to knit with...it's not super strong...and the scents DO wash out after 2-3 washings. I've "sniffed" all the various scents and the only one I kind of like is the lavender..kind of a unique idea and for those of us who don't have allergies/asthma, it's quite nice to knit with.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a cloth made of this from a friend. It is Lavender and smells wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW! I'll really have to take notice when I purchase any of the yarn. Lavender is one of the worst scents for me.


----------



## knittingnutjan (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for the heads-up. I'm highly allergic to fragrances but always thought yarn was "safe". I'll have to pay attention now that I know it's an issue.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this warning! I am "scent-sitive" and would probably end up with an asthma attack if I tried using it. It is available locally- so I will certainly not buy it to try! you've done a good thing warning people. I know I'm not alone with this problem!


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, the LABELS on the fragrance yarns have in large letters: "Scents" so you will easily identify it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't imagine why any company felt it necessary to do such a thing in this day and age (with so many more people being troubled by scents all the time.)


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Love all the things one learns on this site! Will have to look for the lavendar scented yarn for making sachets. Should be nice for lingerie, etc.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

candylanecabin said:


> I wanted to make some dishcloths as a thank-you gift for a friend. I noticed that she had several things around a small sink area that she uses in her workshop that were pink. So I bought one P & C in a solid pink plus two of a variegated skein with pink in it, called 'Floral Bouquet'. I started on the variegated one yesterday in the car while waiting on DH to finish up what he was doing. As I was working, I thought I could some a fragrance that I didn't really like. There was nothing in the car that we'd bought recently that would smell like that so I held the yarn up to my nose - phew! It is scented! I looked at the label & sure enough right below the P & C logo it says "Scents, Parfums, Olores'. Who would think you would have to smell yarn before you buy it! Thankfully I only have 2 of these to use up. Guess I need to pay more attention to the label.


These yarns have been available for quite some time through Sugar and Cream...they are called Sugar and Cream Scents....I do not like them either. I guess they would be ok if you were going to knit in the bathroom!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

You have to take time to actually read the label,which I didn't do.Like a child, all I saw was the pretty colors, and grabbed it,lol. Weeks later was when I noticed the "Scents" on the label.But I still can't smell it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I purchases two of the huge skiens of Bernat cotton this summer at JoAnn's. When I got home, is when I realized they were scented. I had gotten them because of the color. I had to return them. I also have a few skeins of scented cotton that I bought as a bag of mill ends from a local craft store. They are in the basement, still in thier bag. If I can remember the next time I go down, I will take a large zip lock bag and some charcoal and see if the charcoal will take the scent out. If it takes the sour milk smell out of the carpet in my old car, and rotton food smell out of our old camper, which it did for both, I think it will work on scented yarn. I just keep forgetting about it. I, and my husband, are just two more who have a problem with scents, & perfumes. 

Tami


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I'll really have to pay attention because one of the things I'm allergic to is lavender. Didn't know this till i bought some liquid lavender soap. The first time I used it I broke out in the awfullest rash and ended up in the E.R. receiving an I.V. with benadryl!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

It's actually been nice to store this yarn with my other yarns to freshen them up. Maybe in the future, they'll make different scents and you'll find one you like!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Mine has washed out of the dishcloths I made.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I had no idea they sold "scented" yarn. 
I don't even wear perfume because after a while it makes me nauseous. I need to pay special attention to that next time I go buy yarn. 
Thank You for starting this thread!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

You would think with all the allergies and asthma out there yarn manufacturers would be more sensitive.... who needs scented yarn anyway???


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Same thing! I thought something had gotten into my travel bag . Scents are not my thing so I washed finished article before giving it away and that worked. If manufacturers think an aroma makes the experience better I'm thinking homemade cinnamon rolls in the oven is a better way to go!!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for telling us I with nasal and sinus allergies just could not deal with perfumed yarn was bad enough when we women wore perfumes all the time and so many lotions were scented was glad when they stopped dong it so much. Thanks again


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

afoster said:


> I say a double thank you for the heads up. Some smells actually cause my asthma to start up. And once started it's hard to get it stopped. Why would they make scented yarn anyway? Ugh.


Manufacturers are often looking for some new gimick to push their products and hopefully appeal to a wider market. This is one REALLY obnoxious ploy which everyone who has purchased it accidentally should "raise a stink" about. They usually will respect the opinions and comments of a LOT of people when they've made such a boo-boo and either put a bigger notice on the label, or if it's REALLY getting a lot of bad press, will pull it off the market entirely. Do let them know!!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I got two by mistake. One lemon lime and the other strawberry. I kept smelling something and finally smelled the yarn up close. It can get to you. The Strawberry one bleed when put in dish water. Sam's Club has Odo Ban that removes all kinds of nasty smells. I even used it on an old chair that was musty and it went away. Put it in the wash and it removes the oil smells from my husbands work clothes. We have a machine shop. So try it on your yarn.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Maybe you could soak it in vinegar after you make it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't had any "smelly" yarn yet but like a few others I don't have an allergy. I don't like over powering perfumes at all and find that if I walk past some one who is wearing strong perfume I have to get away from them quickly. I also find that I can't go into shops that are burning incense sticks either.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I mistakenly bought two "smelly" P&Cs not realizing--why would you want a smell in your yarn, especially when very often you make dishcloths out of it. Beats me!


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Try Hobby Lobby's brand of 100% cotton, "I Love This Cotton".It is so soft and nice.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Did the unscented yarn smell so awfully bad the company thought this would be a good idea? I don't like their choice of scents either.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I purchases two of the huge skiens of Bernat cotton this summer at JoAnn's. When I got home, is when I realized they were scented. I had gotten them because of the color. I had to return them. I also have a few skeins of scented cotton that I bought as a bag of mill ends from a local craft store. They are in the basement, still in thier bag. If I can remember the next time I go down, I will take a large zip lock bag and some charcoal and see if the charcoal will take the scent out. If it takes the sour milk smell out of the carpet in my old car, and rotton food smell out of our old camper, which it did for both, I think it will work on scented yarn. I just keep forgetting about it. I, and my husband, are just two more who have a problem with scents, & perfumes.
> 
> Tami


Hey- thanks for the idea of using charcoal to remove scents from things. Will simple charcoal brickquets (BBQ ones) do the trick? If not- where does one buy coal? Thanks again!


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

I suffer with this too... and at my job they use air freshners all the time, I have a headache daily.. I don't think the scented yarn will be around much longer... seems like Vanna Whites yarn was scented for a little while, at least she had a scented variety out there and it quickly went to the clearnce bin...[/quote]

My sister works in a office, and scents are banned, all scents. She tells the girls when they are hired that there is no perfume allowed. My sister is highly allergic to all fragrence. If they come in smelling, she gives them a company shirt or they go home to change or to stay for the day. I LOVE my perfume. I wear it all the time, but because of my sister i am more aware of other people now. You should talk to the office manager or HR and get those air fresheners out of the office. 
And I thank you for the heads up on the smelly yarn. it would make my sister so sick. So now Im aware and wont hurt her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cainchar, regular charcoal, that you would use in a charcoal grill to cook with (NOT the self lighting stuff tho) or the charcoal for fish tank filters work just fine. I am not talking about coal that you would burn for heat. Two different types of coal. For the smelly camper/caravan that DH forgot we had food in the fridge and unplugged it from the electric, we had a bag in the freezer, a bag in the fridge, and a bag open in the camper. In that case, it took a couple of weeks to get the smell out. With the milk spilled in my car on the carpet, (a milk jug fell over and leaked), even tho I thoroughly cleaned it, in Feb., it still smelled within a couple of days. For that, I just took a Cool Whip topping tub and punched holes in the lid, put the charcoal in that, and put it in the car. In less than a week, the smell was gone, never to come back, even in the heat of summer, sitting out in the sun for a month when I was out of town with it. I swear by it, and have recomended it many times.

Tami


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this yarn, and some remedies. I have a knitter friend who finds artificial scents very objectionable, so I'll have to warn her about this one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

After you finish knitting, give the clothes a soaking in a little vinegar water..... Rinse well. I think that will remove the sent and future use will eliminate any residual vinegar smell... though there shouldn't be any if you rinse well. Oxy-clean would probably help.... but vinegar will also help set the color......


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

Kathy47 said:


> I often wondered what these yarns smelled like. I can just see your face when you smelled the odor coming from somewhere and realized it was your yarn. Excuse my humor but as I mentioned before the look on your face had to be priceless! :lol:


LOL!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I have not run into this kind of yarn yet. 

To all who have smelled the scented yarn, do you find it has a pleasant or unpleasant smell?


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm kind of surprise by the responses to this, didn't realize how many others have problems with fragrances like I do. And I sympathize with each of you who have asthma. We so often take breathing for granted, but I grew up with asthma. I remember the frequent visits to the doctor's office, usually resulting in another shot plus a fresh bottle of some more horrid tasting liquid! I did a quick Google search & saw that Peaches & Creme's website shows 15 scented yarns, according to the labels, Sugar & Cream shows 7 yarns, Bernat also lists 7. Go to their websites if you need the exact colors. I have finished one "Floral Bouquet" dishcloth & have it hanging on the porch in a laundry bag. Maybe that will help. I took the other ball back to WalMart & exchanged it. I will be more careful next trip out to by yarn! And, I am liking Hobby Lobby's cotton yarn more & more anyway.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

That yarn has been out for over a year..I bought a kit that contained the purple ( lavender) yarn & instructions to make heart shaped sachets. I made one w/yarn & also added lavender (dried) into the stuffing before completion. 
I got lots of compliments about it! I keep it in a zip-lock back to contain the scent.
jan


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, they have a line of scented yarns. I made a number of washcloths for the holidays and everyone loved it. But the scent does wash out after a few times in the washer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ugh! With my allergies that would be horrible!


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

i did get a yarn shipment one time that i had to febreeze first cuz it had a ... weird... smell that lingered even out of the cardboard box. febreeze even gets to be too heavy in fragrance at times. but i did find a good odor neutralizer, but i've forgotten what it was and where i got it...memory, first thing to go? grins, debra[/quote]

Zero Odor eliminates the scent and other odors. I get it at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you are allergic to it,the smell is horrible. 
I can hardly go into our Joann's any more as they have all their silk flowers, candles eucalyptus etc. just inside the door. The smell is so horribly overwhelming I cannot take it. At Christmas time along with the cinnamon I had to shop elsewhere. 
I tried to hold a Kleenex over my nose, but that only helped a little. 
One of the clerks in there said they had two employee's that was allergic to the smells too. Guess they couldn't work there anymore. 
People that don't have a problem with scents just don't know what a problem it is. It is life threatening to some.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I find the scents pleasant. But like I said earlier, when I store it away until I use it, it really freshens up my stash of yarn. I don't have problems with scents like some of the rest of you, but I think that the companies that are producing this yarn should have better labeling for those of you who are sensitive to fragrances. If you're sensitive it would sure help you to not buy it and then be miserable!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

The lavender yarn smells lovely


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Many can not believe it is a real allergy and believe that it is a personal attack. She was young, but you are right she was not considerate of those around her. It was a factory and many women are on the prowl at work.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

candylanecabin said:


> I wanted to make some dishcloths as a thank-you gift for a friend. I noticed that she had several things around a small sink area that she uses in her workshop that were pink. So I bought one P & C in a solid pink plus two of a variegated skein with pink in it, called 'Floral Bouquet'. I started on the variegated one yesterday in the car while waiting on DH to finish up what he was doing. As I was working, I thought I could some a fragrance that I didn't really like. There was nothing in the car that we'd bought recently that would smell like that so I held the yarn up to my nose - phew! It is scented! I looked at the label & sure enough right below the P & C logo it says "Scents, Parfums, Olores'. Who would think you would have to smell yarn before you buy it! Thankfully I only have 2 of these to use up. Guess I need to pay more attention to the label.


Thanks for the info. I have not come across yarn like this. Some time ago I purchased a really cute doll from someone on Etsy. The doll had a little dress, underpants, bonnet, booties, and a blanket for a very reasonable price. The yarn was pink and everything was knitted. I had planned to give this to my two year-old GD but when I received it there was a very strong perfume odor. I thought it was from the person who made it but now am wondering if the yarn came that way. I haven't given it to my GD yet. It has been a couple of months and the odor is still there - not as strong, but there. I was hoping the scent would wear off. I might try to launder everything to see if it makes a difference. My grands all have sensitive skin so I am not about to give one something that may cause a problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgansam51, put the doll, clothes and all, in a garbage bag with a dish of regular charcoal with a lid on it full of holes, and tie the garbage bag closed tightly. Leave it for a week or so, and remove it. If it still smells a little, change the charcoal and do it again. It WILL take the smell out of it.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Morgansam51, put the doll, clothes and all, in a garbage bag with a dish of regular charcoal with a lid on it full of holes, and tie the garbage bag closed tightly. Leave it for a week or so, and remove it. If it still smells a little, change the charcoal and do it again. It WILL take the smell out of it.


Thanks, an excellent idea! I'll try it!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Have not seen it and hope never will.
Have reaction to anything that has a strong scent
:thumbdown:


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

vayankee said:


> I have seen, but not tried, the scented Peaches and Cream - do you suppose it might wash out?


The scent does fade out. I purchased it not knowing it was scented. I used it for a dishcloth. I kind of like it. The dishcloth stayed fresher long.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I also bought some of this yarn, not knowing that it was scented. made dish cloths for gifts out of it, was wondering if the smell wears off or not ?I suppose it would be ok for bathroom wash cloths if not.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I have that yarn,, but im an oddball.. i like the scents,,,they do lose there scent when washed tho  All it takes is a few washings and the scent is gone


Me to, an oddball! I picked up some Sugar 'n Cream because I loved the green color, loved the scent of aloe. I have kept sticking my nose in the ball of yarn, smells so clean and fresh. Too bad it doesn't last!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sorry that you had to go through all of that.
I totally understand your problem. After being poisoned twice I have severe problems and when I had been working in rather large buildings with a lot of other people, it was a REAL problem for me as it is for you too. I had been taken out by ambulance and that is when they finally got it. I was not faking this problem it was not a joke or any kind of funny. I was not able to breath ! I am able to tolerate some scents but most perfumes and colognes nearly kill me and as you know , I mean that quite literally ! They did ask people to be sensitive that I would not be the only one in a building that size. But of course it didn't work all that well because I had to leave several times due to my "issues " . I have got to have my yard sprayed for a severe problem with fleas , ticks, and ants. I have got to be notified more than 24 hours in advance so that I either get away or don't leave the house. And cannot turn on the air conditioner as it will pull in the outside air filled with the poison they are spraying to kill the bugs. Since I am no longer able to hold down a job out in the world, I am much better and just watch where and when I shop to avoid as much interaction with others as I can. But, now I wonder if maybe I don't have that same problem as Karicter (MCS) especially after reading the symptoms. I have most of them. I don't have problems with most food odors except for burned grease seems to give me problems. But, I am able to use certain food scented waxes from Scentsy (my sisters friend carefully introduced me to them). So, I can use them for air fresheners and it smells like I baked something. I have to use unscented everything for cleaning except if it smells fresh citrus fruit. So, I clean with natural orange cleaners and grapefruit soap for dishes or orange soap for dishes.



LunaDragon said:


> I once had to go to my HR department to complain after months of a woman wearing heavy perfume (I had to leave work several times due to asthma). I begged and pleaded with her not to wear it. She informed me she had a right. They did nothing, so being as desperate as I was, I informed her and my HR we had a war on terrorist, and chemical warfare. I had informed her of my allergies and and said she was responsible for premeditated chemical warfare. I also informed her that by continuing to wear chemicals that are harmful to me knowing I would be exposed it was premeditated. She did stop wearing perfumes, but it was sad as I had no hate for her I just wanted to breath. I am sure she just thought I was being hateful.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I really feel for you. I too can tolerate most food scents, Cinnamon is really bad tho as it's usually really overpowering. 
I was in Joann's yesterday looking for some yarn I needed to finish a project. A gal came in wearing something horrible. It was a flowery odor. After a few seconds I had to leave in a hurry. I wish people would just use their perfume, or whatever, sparingly when going out and not BATHE in it.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I didn't think it had a strong scent.


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

yorkie1 said:


> I really feel for you. I too can tolerate most food scents, Cinnamon is really bad tho as it's usually really overpowering.
> I was in Joann's yesterday looking for some yarn I needed to finish a project. A gal came in wearing something horrible. It was a flowery odor. After a few seconds I had to leave in a hurry. I wish people would just use their perfume, or whatever, sparingly when going out and not BATHE in it.


I've often wondered if those persons who over indulge in fragrances like what you've described have lost some of their sense of smell!


----------



## G-Ma Katt (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if it would work with yarn, but when I've had plastic containers that got smelly, I've soaked them in hot water with a good amount of baking soda. Hope you find a solution.
Kathy


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just thinking about something and went in to sniff my stash of yarn. You know what? Some of them are very strong compared to others. Do you think it's the age of the yarn? If the scent is strong when it's first put out on the shelf and then fades as it ages? Just a thought. So some of you may be buying a very new, very strongly scented skein whereas some of us have bought product that's been on the shelf longer and has mellowed??


----------



## alexandragiraffe (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats wierd....I've never heard of scented yarn.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Alexandra...it's Sugar 'n Cream cotton yarn in pastels and it's scented with lavender, etc. Some of the knitters in this forum are sensitive to the smell and we have all pretty much agreed that maybe the labeling should be more obvious so some that are sensitive to scents can avoid it.


----------



## candylanecabin (Jan 26, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Alexandra...it's Sugar 'n Cream cotton yarn in pastels and it's scented with lavender, etc. Some of the knitters in this forum are sensitive to the smell and we have all pretty much agreed that maybe the labeling should be more obvious so some that are sensitive to scents can avoid it.


Be sure to check the label on Peaches & Creme also, that's what I bought unaware that it was scented. And, Bernat has some scented yarns. There may be others too. Who knew you'd have to do a sniff test when you go yarn shopping!!!! Just because it feels good to your fingers & looks good to your eyes..... READ THE LABEL.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

All my scented yarn is Bernet. I have not seen it in Peaches and Cream Strawberry bleed in the dishwater. I think more and more people are becoming allergic to scents Why they decided to scent the yarn is beyond me. Not a smart idea.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ditto!!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I've seen scented yarn in catalogs but never, ever wanted to get any!


----------

